# Sundown - 3/2/09



## Greg (Mar 2, 2009)

Pics of epic pow bumps, courtesy of o3jeff:

















I'm dying here.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 2, 2009)

so pissed im at work right now.  thought id be doing that as i type this.  thinking about a bump night on hump night.....anybody down?  figured id let u guys ski them in a little bit over the next couple days. :grin:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2009)

:-o

i think i'm going to try and leave work early to get up there. hopefully CT DOT clears the roads reasonable well this afternoon.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 2, 2009)

leaving work shortly


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2009)

Get up here, snow slowing down. 181 was here. Waitng on powhunter at top of lift


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Get up here, snow slowing down. 181 was here. Waitng on powhunter at top of lift



We should be there between 3 and 3:30.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2009)

got a babysitter coming at 6:30.  i'll be skiing by 7:30.  anyone gonna hang around for the night session?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2009)

2knees said:


> got a babysitter coming at 6:30.  i'll be skiing by 7:30.  anyone gonna hang around for the night session?



i should be around for a few runs


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2009)

2knees said:


> got a babysitter coming at 6:30.  i'll be skiing by 7:30.  anyone gonna hang around for the night session?



Regardless of when I get there, I will be skiing until 10 pm.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2009)

i knew i could count on you greg.

i'll bring the camera, you bring the steeze......


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2009)

I hope to be on skis by around 4:30-5, Carrie should be joining me too!  I plan on staying all night.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll shoot to be there by 4:30. Don't know how long I'll last, I'm a bit sore from yesterday.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 2, 2009)

On my way


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2009)

This afternoon I celebrated top to bottom Gunbarrel bumps by lopping off another 1.25" off my poles. I'll be clowning out tonight at 44"... :lol:


----------



## billski (Mar 2, 2009)

wow.  now that's a CT blower.  outstanding!


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

Heading out shortly!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 2, 2009)

Great day today....got to the mtn around 1130....met up with o3jeff and started lapping gunny......Nice soft snow but the top bumps were a little windscoured.... the rest of gunny had some nice/sick lines though!!!   Lots of people skiing though....Started running the  ex lift around 2 o clock...Jonny poach and monti got there aqound 330 and did a few runs with them...My legs were shot at that point...Time to bail...o3jeff was skiing real well today...had fun skiing with ya!!!!   I was interviewed by fox 61 news today too.....not sure if its gonna be on the news,,because I basically went on a rant about moguls...moguls...moguls!!!!!    lol   I had a nice chat with Chris Sullivan before I left...He seemed real stoked about the monster he created on gunny!!!!

steveo


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 2, 2009)

I clearly made the wrong choice staying in VT today.  :sad:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2009)

Just got home about a half hour ago,planned on skiing 2-3 hours and turned into 7. Was having a lot of fun out there today and was great skiing with everyone. Body starting to get real sore right now.


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

Jeff - I didn't see much of you today but what I saw of your mogul skiing was good. You're making great strides!

I got to the hill a little after 5PM. Didn't have childcare for long, so I had to make the best of it. WINDY and cold. I think the temp in the car was 18 or 19 degrees but the wind made it feel much colder. Had the Line Celebrities out, which I'm still not used to them, but I'm getting better. First run was with Brian down Nor'Easter. I had some trouble on Nor'Easter, but Exhibition was much better. Decided to hit Gunny after that and that's where I stayed the rest of the night. Brian skied the bumps with the guys while I skied to the left of them. The wind was fierce on the top of Gunny; actually stopped me to a standstill on the very top. There were a few really icy spots on the top half from scraping off by skiers. My form was...non-existant. I rarely get out in tracked out snow like this and am used to even grooming for the most part. Between that and those skis, which for some reason feel so hugely different than my Joyriders and Maries, I looked like an uber-gaper tonight. But I did dabble in the bottom bumps. Last run of the night, I hit 8-10 of them successively. By about 7PM, I had to bail. Didn't want to piss off my parents since they're watching the kids during Bump or Bust. I would have loved to have stayed longer, but I'm glad I just got out. The guys were eating dinner when I left. That would be Brian, Greg, Grassi, Mondeo, and Tim. I'm sure they'll have more to add when they get home.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2009)

severine said:


> Jeff - I didn't see much of you today but what I saw of your mogul skiing was good. You're making great strides!



Thanks, I'd have some good runs and a lot of bad ones:grin: I needed to get out of there. I kept saying one more run since 3, but Tim kept dragging me back in line so he didn't have to ski by himself.

You were better off in the bumps, the left side of Gunny was getting pretty nasty unless you skied along the edge of the woods.


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

I noticed! Right before halfway down, the sheet of ice was huge; it was really starting to get to me. But I didn't really dabble in the bumps until about 2/3-3/4 of the way down. They're lower angle there than they were on Ex, but I like how they're closer together. The Ex bumps were harder for me because of how far apart they were (initially, of course).


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

powhunter said:


> I was interviewed by fox 61 news today too.....not sure if its gonna be on the news,,because I basically went on a rant about moguls...moguls...moguls!!!!!    lol



Steve-o! You opened up the report on Fox tonight!  And your quote "come on down and ski some bumps!" was right at the end!  I think I saw Jeff in one of the panning shots skiing the bumps, too... though it was a quick shot.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2009)

just got home from a quick session. Skied 6:30 to 8:30.  First hour by myself then i hooked up with the guys.   I was at sundown last tuesday and it is amazing to see the work that has been done on GB since then, the mogul run is twice as long as it was a week ago :-o

The bumps skied very nicely. A little wind-blown at the top but there were a few lines that kept filling in with fresh snow every run.  From the  middle down was great!  

Props to ski sundown team on the great work they've done on setting up GB.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2009)

*[thread="50354"]This thread[/thread]* is the biggest put-on going here at AZ right now. Gary was *killing *it tonight.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2009)

short vid of greg, mondeo and a little brian.  

I cant say tonight was easy, cause those things are tight.  almost on top of each other.  but that is a crap load of bumps.  its gonna be sick once they really get worked in.  I'm gonna have to figure something out if i want to ski at night on gunny though.  i really couldnt see at all without my glasses.  there are some very pronounced darker spots that i had serious issues with.  lines are good for the most part.  bottom part is a straightline blaster and i found, too late, a real good line down the steeper upper part.  snow was nice. wind had picked it a bit but nothing to complain about.

bottom line is that is a long ass run of bumps.  its truly the whole trail, all of sundowns vert basically.  great job guys.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> *[thread="50354"]This thread[/thread]* is the biggest put-on going here at AZ right now. Gary was *killing *it tonight.



yeah he was.  i was thinking the same thing about that thread too.

Actually, mondeo and i were talking how you were really on it tonight too.  nice speed, very controlled.  great skiing bro.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> *[thread="50354"]This thread[/thread]* is the biggest put-on going here at AZ right now. Gary was *killing *it tonight.





2knees said:


> yeah he was.  i was thinking the same thing about that thread too.



nice of you guys to say.. i was feeling better tonight. great conditions and chasing you guys is good medicine.




2knees said:


> Actually, mondeo and i were talking how you were really on it tonight too. nice speed, very controlled. great skiing bro.


i thought so too. tight stance and flying through the bumps.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 2, 2009)

Stairs...bad...bed...good...


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2009)

*My vid*


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2009)

*powhunter!!!*

Steve's cameo on Fox 61 is online:

Part 1: http://www.fox61.com/pages/video/?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=3503520

Part 2: http://www.fox61.com/pages/video/?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=3503524

"Anything can happen in Connecticut, you know. We got the goods today for sure!"

"Come on down and ski some bumps!"

Nice job Steve, but what, no AZ shout out? :lol: Also found this article which mentions the Gunny bumps:

http://www.fox61.com/pages/landing_news/?Ski-areas-Peaking=1&blockID=228576&feedID=341

Good exposure for the mountain!


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2009)

Damn, I was working on getting the same links Greg got while he was posting them. :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice vid! Why didn't the camera come out during my lame attempt? :lol:


----------



## Madroch (Mar 3, 2009)

Managed to go the whole night without running into any of the crew (save for a lodge meeting)-- timing must have been off half a run.  Anyway, good night all around.  Quit early due to dead legs-- and they are even deader today.


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2009)

powhunter said:


> I was interviewed by fox 61 news today too.....not sure if its gonna be on the news,,because I basically went on a rant about moguls...moguls...moguls!!!!!    lol   I had a nice chat with Chris Sullivan before I left...He seemed real stoked about the monster he created on gunny!!!!
> 
> steveo



You're the man Steve. Glad your interview made the report and they included one of the bumps comment.



o3jeff said:


> Just got home about a half hour ago,planned on skiing 2-3 hours and turned into 7. Was having a lot of fun out there today and was great skiing with everyone. Body starting to get real sore right now.



Nice work Jeff! You were a little tentative skiing even the Exhibition bumps earlier this season so you've come a long way in a few weeks. Just wait until that field softens up in the March sun.



2knees said:


> 'm gonna have to figure something out if i want to ski at night on gunny though.  i really couldnt see at all without my glasses.  there are some very pronounced darker spots that i had serious issues with.



I know I suggested this before, but it's time to man up and get contacts. I know you shkeeve out on them, and I did to, but after a few days you get used to putting them in/out. One of the best things I did for my skiing. Slap on some clear goggles and then you're good to go.



2knees said:


> bottom line is that is a long ass run of bumps.  its truly the whole trail, all of sundowns vert basically.  great job guys.



No kidding. Really impressive for a little CT hill. Kurt deserves a vacation now. We've come a long way since 2006 and that short little stretch on Lower Nor'easter, huh?



2knees said:


> Actually, mondeo and i were talking how you were really on it tonight too.  nice speed, very controlled.  great skiing bro.





gmcunni said:


> i thought so too. tight stance and flying through the bumps.



Thanks for the kind words. I was just having fun and not worrying about how I was skiing.  I finished up with a solid run which is always satisfying. Definitely a little beat down after 4 1/2 hours of lapping those bumps.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nice job Steve, but what, no AZ shout out? :lol: Also found this article which mentions the Gunny bumps:



I was standing next to him, I guess I could of started yelling i"ALPINEZONE" but it probably would of ruined his chances of getting on TV. Also Steve you better thank Jarrod for telling you to adjust the hat to remove the "gap" above the goggles before the interview!


----------



## thorski (Mar 3, 2009)

The woods behind the deck were nice yesterday. :flag:


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I was standing next to him, I guess I could of started yelling i"ALPINEZONE" but it probably would of ruined his chances of getting on TV. Also Steve you better thank Jarrod for telling you to adjust the hat to remove the "gap" above the goggles before the interview!


I swore the first time I watched the clip that there was a shot of you skiing the bumps!  Same goggles, I think, anyway...


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 3, 2009)

Man, I am uber jealous of you guys. What a blessing to have a mountain willing to commit themselves to bumps like that. You guys should consider yourselves very lucky.

If any of Camelback, Mountain Creek, Shawnee, etc...ever committed to bumps like that, I would buy a season pass in a heart beat and come in to work at 6 am to get out there multiple times a week.

Just out of curiosity, those bumps looked kind of, I dunno strange, in the videos. I know they are seeded, but they looked odd even for seeded. Kind of smallish and too close together (as some of y'all have been saying). I assume they ski okay by everyone's overwhelmingly positive reactions though, correct?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2009)

thorski said:


> The woods behind the deck were nice yesterday. :flag:




were you there last night?

some guy in a burnt orange jacket was absolutely killing it.  if thats you, dayum.


----------



## thorski (Mar 3, 2009)

that was not me. we were up during the day. it was really nice to take a day off from work. 
I shot a quick video of my friend in the woods from my cell phone but i need to figure out how to load it up here if i can.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> Just out of curiosity, those bumps looked kind of, I dunno strange, in the videos. I know they are seeded, but they looked odd even for seeded. Kind of smallish and too close together (as some of y'all have been saying). I assume they ski okay by everyone's overwhelmingly positive reactions though, correct?




they look strange in person too.  and yes, they are super tight.  but with all the snowboarder traffic its almost necessary to start that way as they'll get pushed around quite a bit.  they ski ok once you get used to the spacing.  biggest problem i found is there is zero time for recovery if you bobble.  the next bump is on you so damn fast.  the fact they are still small makes them manageable though.  

in a week or so, they should be absolutely A+.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 3, 2009)

Good work last night!!! Nice vids as usual!!!!!  Yea I was kinda paranoid when that guy interviewed  me!!!

steveo


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2009)

I actually like how much closer together the bumps are on the less steep part. The bumps on Ex were too far apart at first; these were a little easier for me somehow. You know, in my totally gaper, non-expert opinion.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2009)

did anyone complete a non-stop top to bottom run?  i think the first run of the night i stopped 5 times on the way down. that is one long ass bump run.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2009)

Great night of skiing last night.  The conditions were slightly less than I'd hoped for, but still very good.  The bumps are forming up well!  It's such a treat to have such a long mogul field so close to home.  I was able to ski with my wife last night, which was a rare treat.  The setup on Gunny worked out well for that too, since I was able to ski with her, but still dip into the bumps.  I was psyched that she gave a good effort in the lower bumps!  I had some good runs and some not so good ones, but I had lots of fun regardless.  
I got there a little before 5 and got one run in with Mondeo before Carrie got there.  We skied NE first and then hit Gunny for the rest of the time.  When she left around 7 I went in for a bite to eat and to switch to the bump skis.  I spent the rest of the night lapping the bumps with the guys.  Capping the night off with a tasty brew in the bar afterward with Greg and Mondeo.


----------



## thorski (Mar 3, 2009)

I stopped like 3 times. there really is no room for error in there and since the bumps were so tight when i came across a bump  in my line i found it easier to just jump it and land like 3 bumps down and pick up another line. Also during the day it was nice just smashing thru the tops of the bumps near the top of the course.
Did anyone go out of bounds and ski the woods to the side of gunbarrel?
Would you get in trouble if you did?


----------



## powbmps (Mar 3, 2009)

Good skiing guys!  2knees ripping @ 3:00 and Mondeo @ 3:50 stand out.  

That is an impressive bump run for sure.  Looks quite a bit different with people on it.  Everyone looks a little bigger :lol:.

steveo nice job making the news 8) (thanks for the links Greg).

Looks like it may stay below freezing down there for the next couple days.  Nice!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> Just out of curiosity, those bumps looked kind of, I dunno strange, in the videos. I know they are seeded, but they looked odd even for seeded. Kind of smallish and too close together (as some of y'all have been saying). I assume they ski okay by everyone's overwhelmingly positive reactions though, correct?



They are kinda strange, but that's pretty typical for freshly seeded Sundown bumps.  They always start off small and have to be skied in.  These seem a bit tighter than usual, but I don't think they're overly tight.  Like Pat said; you need to be on the whole time, not much room for recovery.  They'll grow some as people them in.  Usually we get some snow to top coat new bumps, which helps them grow more, but I'm not sure how much more we'll get now.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice work on the videos guys and the TV appearance Steveo!

Sorry I some how seemed to fog up you lens when I was using the camera Greg.


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2009)

Must have been all the excitement about getting out there and skiing those bumps.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> They are kinda strange, but that's pretty typical for freshly seeded Sundown bumps.  They always start off small and have to be skied in.  These seem a bit tighter than usual, but I don't think they're overly tight.  Like Pat said; you need to be on the whole time, not much room for recovery.  They'll grow some as people them in.  Usually we get some snow to top coat new bumps, which helps them grow more, but I'm not sure how much more we'll get now.



Looks like someone rolled out a giant version of those egg crate mattress pads!


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, the bumps are a little funny. There was an area right at the steepest spot that was seeded way too tight initially. A lot of those bumps have vaporized and should reform in a more standard spacing. The bumps at the top (the oldest ones) don't seem that tight to me at all anymore. I think over time bumps will disappear, merge, reform, etc. In a week or two after some warmer days, the lines should really set up. I suspect the best ones will be the lines nearest the trees. There are some good ones in there already. All in all, like the others have said, I think it's a great foundation and should set up well for the next 4 or 5 weeks of local bump action. We are indeed very fortunate and I know none of us take it for granted.

Some other highlight (or lowlights perhaps) from last night include getting heckled from the lift, presumably by some young park rat types. At one point one says, "you're doing it wrong" so I yelled back for them to "come show me the right way." I didn't hear much heckling after that. Also, how about those patrollers "practicing" with their sleds in the bumps... :roll: ... before the lines are even fully skied in... :angry: Not exactly sure why the "practicing" is even needed given the fact that Gunny has a groomed escape route on skier's left...


----------



## Jisch (Mar 3, 2009)

I was flying home from Montreal last night in a prop job, they had to come down under the clouds early (I presume) and we buzzed right over Sundown. I could actually see skiers going down the slopes, I was too slow with my cell phone to get a pic, but it was pretty cool! 

John


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Managed to go the whole night without running into any of the crew (save for a lodge meeting)-- timing must have been off half a run.  Anyway, good night all around.  Quit early due to dead legs-- and they are even deader today.



Yeah, we saw you a few times from the lift and figured you would catch up eventually. Sorry we missed you. There will be plenty of other times, I suspect.


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2009)

Seriously? The Patrollers were in there with the sleds? :roll: I can understand on Temptor, but honestly, there's no reason for it on Gunny. It's like they're doing it to piss you off.  I couldn't understand why they would go down the Ex bumps either. I understand they need to train and all, but how many bumps do they have to mow down before they get it? :roll:


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2009)

severine said:


> Seriously? The Patrollers were in there with the sleds? :roll: I can understand on Temptor, but honestly, there's no reason for it on Gunny. It's like they're doing it to piss you off.  I couldn't understand why they would go down the Ex bumps either. I understand they need to train and all, but how many bumps do they have to mow down before they get it? :roll:



In the scheme of things, I really don't know how much it actually affects any of the immature lines. Still, after all the work Kurt put into setting that up, why would you even want to risk it? Especially since if they even had to pull someone out of there, they would do it on the groomed side. Quite honestly, I think most of them should be spending that time practicing skiing the bumps, not pulling a sled through them...


----------



## Madroch (Mar 3, 2009)

Having missed out on the video fun-- I had to painstakingly review each frame to see if anyone had inadvertantly gotten me.  I think that may be me entering top left around :21 above the girl in white and to the left of the guy sideslipping.  Or it may be wishful thinking--  I rode on the lift with that girl a couple of times around 5 ish and believe I almost ran into her once or twice on Gunny.  If it is, I would ask that Greg remove the slo-mo feature he must be utilizing in that sequence... I certainly could not have been going that slow... could I?

And who was the guy in the burnt orange jacket-- he was absolutely killing it.  Style a little like Jay, I even wondered if it might be him save for the different jacket....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2009)

I didnt realize you guys took that much vid.  i wouldve taken your camera for a run or two.  

I was so pissed off at times yesterday i wasnt thinking straight.  I bitched about 500 times about my vision.  i felt like i was riding an electronic bull at times, the way i was getting tossed around and the patrollers with the sled were pissing me off big time.  sorry for the negative vibes i was spewing.


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2009)

Pat - Suck it up and get contacts. I've had them since I was 16 and you really do get over the creepiness quickly. I can't see past about 6-8" from my face without them and there's no way I'm skiing in glasses. Be a man, sack up, and see again!


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2009)

severine said:


> Pat - Suck it up and get contacts. I've had them since I was 16 and you really do get over the creepiness quickly. I can't see past about 6-8" from my face without them and there's no way I'm skiing in glasses. Be a man, sack up, and see again!



Agreed. Don't be a P----!


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 3, 2009)

severine said:


> But I did dabble in the bottom bumps. Last run of the night, I hit 8-10 of them successively. By about 7PM, I had to bail.


Carrie, good for you.  I love the new mantra!





mondeo said:


> Stairs...bad...bed...good...


I know this feeling. 


Greg said:


> Steve's cameo on Fox 61 is online:
> 
> Part 1: http://www.fox61.com/pages/video/?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=3503520
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who cracked up when the woman said, It was a dumper?
Sorry, but phrazes like that send me back to jr high school in my head. 

I really love the vibe you guys have a bout Sundown.  We have a similar vibe about our local hills, which carries us through some really bad skiing weather.
Keep up the good vibe!


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Am I the only one who cracked up when the woman said, It was a dumper?



Dotty may quite possibly have been talking about Brian's spread eagle attempts.


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Dotty may quite possibly have been talking about Brian's spread eagle attempts.



:lol: Nice!


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Dotty may quite possibly have been talking about Brian's spread eagle attempts.


Yup.....  Jr High.
Ain't it good to stay young in our middle aged years?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Dotty may quite possibly have been talking about Brian's spread eagle attempts.



I pulled off a few dumper airs for you guys last night, but no one had the camera going... :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Yup.....  Jr High.
> Ain't it good to stay young in our middle aged years?



Who's middle aged?  I'm still in Jr High. :dunce:


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 3, 2009)

As usuall, great time skiing with everyone last night. I just wish my legs could of held out longer. I skied the afternoon session with Powhunter, 03Jeff and JohnyPoach and had a blast. Steve was killing it, and Jeff was skiing really smooth in the gunny bumps. JP was actually taking it kind of easy for JP. My first couple of runs were pretty rough and then JP gave me some of his sage advice...."ski with your knees closer together and go faster!".  It seemed to help but also made for some nice crashes over the next couple of runs. I felt like I was skiing pretty well for the first couple of hours. I was even getting the balls to just let my skis run in the last section of bumps. By the time I hooked up with the night crew my best runs were behind me and I was just doing my best to keep up with you guys. Greg, Gary and Mike were all killing it out there last night and it was just fun to watch.


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> As usuall, great time skiing with everyone last night. I just wish my legs could of held out longer. I skied the afternoon session with Powhunter, 03Jeff and JohnyPoach and had a blast. Steve was killing it, and Jeff was skiing really smooth in the gunny bumps. JP was actually taking it kind of easy for JP. My first couple of runs were pretty rough and then JP gave me some of his sage advice...."ski with your knees closer together and go faster!".  It seemed to help but also made for some nice crashes over the next couple of runs. I felt like I was skiing pretty well for the first couple of hours. I was even getting the balls to just let my skis run in the last section of bumps. By the time I hooked up with the night crew my best runs were behind me and I was just doing my best to keep up with you guys. Greg, Gary and Mike were all killing it out there last night and it was just fun to watch.



You've come a long way, Tim. Like I said last night, you're better than 75% of the rest of the shlubs out there trying that run. Nice job skiing the heart of the mogul field. Keep at it! :beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> You've come a long way, Tim. Like I said last night, you're better than 75% of the rest of the shlubs out there trying that run. Nice job skiing the heart of the mogul field. Keep at it! :beer:



If you saw me earlier I would have been better than 77% of those shlubs. 
:wink:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> If you saw me earlier I would have been better than 77% of those shlubs.
> :wink:



don't get carried away, 76% ;-)


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 3, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> don't get carried away, 76% ;-)



lets call it 76.5%


----------



## powbmps (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone get out there today?


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Anyone get out there today?



Had the opportunity to, but I decided to stay home and drink vodka instead. :lol: Firm icy bumps, I'd imagine. This weekend looks good. mondeo is probably there now.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 3, 2009)

you were skiing real good...you are way more aggressive than last year!!!  Major improvements!!!  When Im in the senior citizens home in a few years im gonna love watching you rip on those videos!!
(if they have internet)

steveo


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2009)

Grandpa pow still rips bumps.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 3, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Anyone get out there today?


Didn't ski the bumps. Too sore.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 4, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Anyone get out there today?



Got out for a night session with mdh from 8 to 10.  Legs sore, but managed to lap Gunny quite a few times.  Runs were far from pretty due to both dead legs and variable conditions.  Windblown refresh on very top, quite scratchy/firm/scraped off wherever exposed to wind or flattened by boarders, rest was variable.  Still fun, all in all.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> Steve's cameo on Fox 61 is online:
> 
> Part 1: http://www.fox61.com/pages/video/?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=3503520
> 
> ...




holy crap i had missed this whole thing.  I just watched the clips.

"I never thought it would happen in connecticut, but we got the goods."

:lol:  

STEVE-O.   and a Jarrod appearance too.


----------

